# welche rucksäcke habt ihr zum biken?



## Spezialistz (20. März 2004)

hi, mich ineressiert mal, welche rücksäcke ihr so zum biken nehmt. ich sehe oft welche, die mitm normalen eastpack biken..

also: ich hab nen dakine park pack. eigendlich ein skatepack. aber das funktioniert perfekt. eine schnalle auf brusthöhe und eine am becken. der bleibt da, wo er soll.


----------



## Steilbiker (20. März 2004)

Hi !
Also ich hab den Camelbak M.U.L.E. und bin damit eigentlich super zufrieden. Früher bin ich auch mit einem ganz normalen Rucksack alla EastPack rumgegurkt, aber die sind halt einfach zu "sperrig". Der Camelbak ist schön flach und leicht und er hat einen Brust und einen Beckengurt zum fixieren. Die Wasserblase nehm ich abe nur auf Touren > 3h mit, weil mir das putzen und trocknen einfach zu stressig ist...

Gruss,
Steilbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mazecke (20. März 2004)

Hi   ,

Ich nehm den JackWolfskin FataMorgana.   
Sitzt fest und die Belüftung läßt am Rücken kein unangenehmes kleben zu.   
Iss für mich mit 7l genau die richtige Größe und die Blase etc. läßt sich leicht reinigen und trocknen, kommt aber auch nur bei Touren >4h mit. 

Greetings

 MaZeCkE


----------



## Baxx (20. März 2004)

Deuter Cross Air 

Hatte vorher auch einen Eastpak, aber das war eine echte Qual im Gegensatz zum Deuter.


----------



## rigger (20. März 2004)

Ich hab den Deuter Rucksack, den es letztes Jahr beim Abo der Mountainbike dabei gab!!


----------



## Helius-FR (20. März 2004)

Camelbak M.U.L.E in der U.S Army Version.

Die Blase kommt auch nur bei längeren Touren zum Einsatz.


----------



## balrog (20. März 2004)

Spezialistz schrieb:
			
		

> hi, mich ineressiert mal, welche rücksäcke ihr so zum biken nehmt. ......


 
deuter race x-air: super bequem, leicht, klein, mit trinkbklase sehr funktionell

resultat: genau das was ich für eine mehrstüdnige tour im fürhjahr bis herbst brauche!


----------



## talybont (20. März 2004)

für unsichere Wetterverhältnisse:
Jack Wolfskin Freerider, da passen einfach die Regenlamotten besser rein und er hat eine prima Regenhülle

Für Touren ab 1,5h:
Camelbak M.U.L.E. , top Passform und leicht wie eine Feder

MfG,
Armin


----------



## drivingghost (20. März 2004)

camelbak blowfish, jahrgang 04.  mit 3 l blase, brust und beckengurt, viele praktische fächer und vergrösserbarem staufach. bin voll und ganz zufrieden mit.


----------



## easymtbiker (20. März 2004)

deuter!   
modell?? heisst der H2O (hat aber keine trinkrucksackfunktion) oder airstripes? 
ich hatte davor auch andere "radrucksäcke" aber dieser ist unglaublich klasse! auch bei viel gepäck staut sich darunter nicht der schweiss und ist angenehm (im gegensatz zu den vorhergehenden rucksäcken)! und dabei benutze ich den fast täglich!


----------



## ND! (20. März 2004)

sehr geiler Rucksack!
vorn eine wasserdichte tasche für kleinigkeiten, spann-bänder für helm und/oder klamotten, 1 fach für luftpumpe, trikot/jacke ... und ein isoliertes fach für die trinkblase, zB. deuter 3 liter blase.
packvolumen lt. hersteller 7 liter.
dazu noch das airstripes-tragesystem und brust+hüftgurt.

benutze ich seit einem jahr und bin voll zufrieden!

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (20. März 2004)

einen vaude siena 25 - dürfte abgesehen vom motorradhelm so ziemlich der teuerste ausrüstungsgegenstand sein, den ich je besessen hab. inzwischen gibts den aber für ~60 euro.

ist absolut genial. netzrücken mit so nem verstellbaren hilfsgestell hält den rucksack vom rücken weg und macht ihn extrem bequem, dazu gibts eine vernünftige beckenabstützung, brust und bauchgurt natürlich, ne integrierte regenhaube (die man eigentlich nie braucht) und eine helmhalterung,
eine durchführung- und innendrin ein aufhänger für ne trinkblase, riemen und seitentaschen für externes gepäck und um das volumen der beladung anzupassen. wenn der rucksack leer ist, sieht er viel kleiner aus als er ist.
http://www.mtbreview.com/reviews/Water_Carrier/product_23618.shtml

ich hab den z.zt. wegen den unsicheren wetterverhältnissen sogar auf meiner 1,5std feierabendrunde auf, obwohl ausser nen paar müsliriegeln, getränk, handy und regenklamotten nichts drin is.
die verarbeitung ist detailbetont und insgesamt sehr gut. hab das ding auch schon zum klettern benutzt, der stoff ist so leicht nicht kleinzukriegen.


----------



## phil - BB (20. März 2004)

Ich hab auch nen Deuter, den Transalpine 35 (den grossen), ein Super Rucksack.    und natürlich auch Streamer (blase) kompatibel.
Hab mir jetzt noch nen Deuter Hydro bestellt für die "kleineren" Runden.

Gruß Philip


----------



## Mr.Gregor (20. März 2004)

Halo,
für die kurzen Tourwn habe ich einen Camelback Classic und für Tages Touren
den Deuter Bike I.
Bin mit beiden sehr zufrieden !
Grüsse
Mr.Gregor


----------



## Madze (20. März 2004)

VAUDE Bike alpin 35


----------



## Slapshot (21. März 2004)

Einen Camelbak H.A.W.G. mit 3 Liter Omegareservoir, Beckengurt und Brustgurt. Der ist leicht und sitzt gut. Für die kurzen Touren nehme ich die Trinkblase aber nicht mit, das Saubermachen ist einfach zu aufwändig.
Ansonsten ist das Teil einfach nur zu empfehlen.

Gruß Slapshot


----------



## Lupi (21. März 2004)

balrog schrieb:
			
		

> deuter race x-air: super bequem, leicht, klein, mit trinkbklase sehr funktionell
> 
> resultat: genau das was ich für eine mehrstüdnige tour im fürhjahr bis herbst brauche!




dem schließ ich mich an, einfach ein prima Gerät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (21. März 2004)

Hab auch nen DaKine, keine Ahnung welchen genauen Namen der trägt.... passt genug rein und lässt sich subba tragen! Mit Bauchgurt.


----------



## yama (21. März 2004)

Hi!
Hab den Deuter Transalpine 25. Der 35er war mir zu gross. Erst an die Uni, danach noch Training und Regenklamotten wird aber verdammt eng bei 25 l Packvolumen. Dafür ist er für 1 Tages Touren optimal. Man merkt kaum, dass man etwas auf dem Rücken hat und man spart sich das Begleitfahrzeug 
Zur Strafe werde ich aber immer von verzweifelten Bikern unterwegs um Flickzeug und Pumpe angehauen...


----------



## Caracal (21. März 2004)

Zum Biken auf Wald und Strasse: Deuter Superbike L

in der Stadt: Ortlieb X-Press (in XL)


----------



## masterali (21. März 2004)

Vaude Trinkrucksack mit Camelbak-Blase   einfach genial und guter preis.


----------



## skyline (21. März 2004)

Alpin's Cross. Ist ne polnische Marke. Der Rucksack hat nen Beckengurt und einen über die Brust, sicherer Halt ist also garantiert. Sehr angenehm zu tragen und mit der Trinblase kann mans auch auf längeren Touren gut aushalten.
Hier ein Bild, ist aber in echt farblich kräftiger.


----------



## surf1971 (21. März 2004)

Hi,
habe meinen Camelback Blowfish (3,0 L Trinkblase) seit ca. 4 Jahren und seit ca. 3 Jahren nen Camelback Sno-bowl in Schneetarn (1,5 l Trinkblase, Trinkschlauch mit Thermoüberzug) und bin begeistert. Obwohl auch mir die Reinigung etwas auf den Keks geht, habe ich grundsätzlich einen von beiden auf dem Rücken. Bei Kurztrip den federleichten Sno-Bowl und bei längeren Touren den Blowfish. Speziell der Blowfish bietet zusätzlich perfekten Rückenschutz. Für alle grösseren Fälle (Fahrt zur Arbeit/Transport etc) habe ich den Jasck Wolfskin Ridge Runner. Meines Erachtens ein perfektes Tragesystem, liegt trotz seinen 28 l Volumen absolut ruhig am Rücken. 


Greetz 

Micha


----------



## wildbiker (21. März 2004)

yama schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> Hab den Deuter Transalpine 25. Der 35er war mir zu gross. Erst an die Uni, danach noch Training und Regenklamotten wird aber verdammt eng bei 25 l Packvolumen. Dafür ist er für 1 Tages Touren optimal. Man merkt kaum, dass man etwas auf dem Rücken hat und man spart sich das Begleitfahrzeug
> *Zur Strafe werde ich aber immer von verzweifelten Bikern unterwegs um Flickzeug und Pumpe angehauen...*



des sind dann meist die die mit irgendwelchen klapprigen bikes unterwegs sind..  

ich selber hab auch den Transalpin 25 (in orange). kann nur zustimmen, den merkt man wirklich nich aufm rücken..


----------



## Crazy_Bear (21. März 2004)

Also ich habe einen Jack Wolfskin MR. Bike und der sit echt gut.
Der lässt sich "zusammen ziehen" so das man den auch nutzen kann wenn man wenig dabei hat wie z.B. nur blasse und Pumpe etc.
In den SeitenTaschen befinden sich Gummies mit denen man die kleinen Radpumpen wunderbahr Aretieren kannn.
Der aht Trinkblassen aufnahem und en Rückenbelüftungssystem ach und der ist echt sau bequem.


----------



## karstb (21. März 2004)

deuter race 02
immer mit blase (hab keinen flaschenhalter)
der leichteste, den ich kenne (mit rausgeschinittenem regendingsda) bestimmt unter 300g
 aber man schwitzt drunter wie doof


----------



## SCRiBE (21. März 2004)

Vaude Bike Alpin Air 30

http://www.athleticum.ch/content/produkte/prodimg/gross/1613872.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (21. März 2004)

ich hab nen deuter superbike L

is n klasse rucksack mit genuegend platz fuer grosse touren, ich benutze den nebenbei auch taeglich um damit meine sachen zur fh zu transportieren.... kommt auch oefter mal vor das ich mein laptop damit transportiere...


----------



## raymund (22. März 2004)

Deuter Race X Air I

Schön kompakt.
Jeans, Hemd, T-Shirt, Brotdose, Ersatzschlauch, Luftpumpe und div. Kleinzeug passen gerade so rein.
Leider ist er nicht wasserdicht.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## Ennox (22. März 2004)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> camelbak blowfish, jahrgang 04.  mit 3 l blase, brust und beckengurt, viele praktische fächer und vergrösserbarem staufach. bin voll und ganz zufrieden mit.



Same here, allerdings das 02er Modell...


----------



## northpoint (24. März 2004)

Qualität aus Schweden!

Haglöfs Tight L in der Farbe black

Topteil und fährt nicht jeder Zweite mit rum...;-)


----------



## northpoint (24. März 2004)

Qualität aus Schweden!

Haglöfs Tight L in der Farbe black

Topteil und fährt nicht jeder Zweite mit rum...;-)

Und für kleinere Fälle habe ich noch einen Tatonka im Gebrauch /Angebot!;-)


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (24. März 2004)

Camelbak Blowfish

Ist in der Grundform recht klein und kompakt inkl. 3-Liter-Wasserreservoir. Sitzt sehr gut durch sowohl Brust als auch Beckenriemen und kann durch Öffnen eines dafür vorgesehenen Reißverschlusses im Volumen nochmals erweitert werden.
Nicht ganz billig aber lohnend


----------



## mahupi (2. Juni 2005)

Für Touren Camelbak Blowfish mit 3l Blase. Die Blase verwende ich allerdings nur für größere Touren, weil das Reinigen wie bereits mehrfach gesagt nervig ist. 

Für fahrten zur Arbeit benutze ich seit neuesten den Deuter Transalpine 30 mit der 3l-Blase aus dem Camelbak oder mit der Camelbak-unbottled (2l).
Ein nahezu perfekter Rucksack. Bis auf ein Täschchen im Bauchurt für MP3-Player und halteschlaufe für Dämpferpumpe war das einer der wenigen Rucksäcke die mein Anforderungslicte erfüllten. Genial das Ding


----------



## xtc-matze (2. Juni 2005)

Hab einen Vaude Splash Vent 25+ inklusive 2,5L-Trinkblase, muss eigentlich für alles herhalten. Fahrten zur Schule, Bandprobe, aber dann natürlich auch noch zum Fahrrad fahren   . Finde, dass er sehr gut sitzt und auch alles was man so unterwegs braucht reinpasst. Zusätzlich lässt sich das Packvolumen noch über einen Reissverschluss auf ich glaub 30 Liter vergrößern. Wenn dann nach der Schule noch ein bisschen was eingekauft werden soll   ! Wasserdicht ist er natürlich durch ein Regencape, welches dabei war, auch.


----------



## Stefan-S (2. Juni 2005)

Deuter Race-X-Air mit kleiner Trinkblase. Somit noch genug Platz für Jacke usw. Schön kompakt und in Sachen Luftzirkulation am Rücken bei sehr gutem Tragekomfort -meiner Meinung nach- unerreicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prometheus (2. Juni 2005)

burn schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab nen deuter superbike L
> 
> is n klasse rucksack mit genuegend platz fuer grosse touren, ich benutze den nebenbei auch taeglich




joa...dito


Echt geil das Teil


----------



## harro-1 (2. Juni 2005)

Deuter  "cross air"      

 
Harald


----------



## Haiflyer (2. Juni 2005)

für kleine touren camelback BLOWFISH. absolut super das ding 04er mit 3lirer blase.
für freeride touren mit knieschonern etc. oder wenn ich mehr zu futtern b4rauch DEUTER TRANS ALP. aber halt sehr groß und schwer.
im normalfalls der camelback. absolut geiles teil. sitzt passt. wackelt ned und is leicht.

ciao Lucas


----------



## m4g1c (2. Juni 2005)

Für kleine Touren Deuter aqua race (geil) für große Touren Deuter Trans Alpine 30 (geiler)  und für den normalen ritt zum biergarten keinen (am geisten)   

mfg


----------



## M!ke (2. Juni 2005)

für kleinere Touren Deuter Cross Bike und für die längeren Deuter Trans Alpine 30, ein Meeeegateil mit meeega viel Platz. Bin mit den Deuterteilen mehr als zufrieden!


----------



## jibaholic (2. Juni 2005)

Ein Schönes DROP Daypack,
straight outa whistler 

das ding kanste übern stein ziehen da is nichmal die oberfläche angekratz...
ich nehm das teil auch fürs snowboarden,
ausser der blase und n schlauch is eh nix drinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (2. Juni 2005)

camelbak mule für normale touren
deuter transalpine 30 für große touren und TA


----------



## Kelme (2. Juni 2005)

Camelbak Blowfish für die Tagestour (bei feinem Wetter)
Deuter Superbike S wenn das Wetterchen nicht ganz so toll ist.
Deuter Transalpin 30 für alles andere ob zu Fuß oder per Bike.

Kelme - bald mir Nr. 3 über die Alpen


----------



## sms (2. Juni 2005)

Ein Camelbak M.U.L.E,
ein Deuter Bike
und
ein Aldirucksack für 10Euro
und eine Camelbak Unbottle für den Deuter oder den Aldirucksack


----------



## Bike-am-B.see (3. Juni 2005)

Für die Touren die ich hier mach (also nichts was über mehrere Tage geht) ist das absolute Non-plus-ultra für mich das System von *www.in-sy.de*! Rucksack nicht auf dem Rücken --> kein Schwitzen, und wenn es mal brenzlig wird, Rucksack auf den Rücken. 

Ich und einige Bekannte fahren das System seit Jahren und sind hochzufrieden.


----------



## homerjay (3. Juni 2005)

Camelbak H.A.W.G. Mod.2002. Super Trinkblase, aber Detailmängel und durchschnittliche Verarbeitung. Und teuer! Insgesamt bin ich aber zufrieden.


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (3. Juni 2005)

Immernoch meinen guten alten Blowfish und seit kurzem einen Dakine Apex (einfach nur geil...)







/PF


----------



## skoske (3. Juni 2005)

Tagestouren: ALDI von 1994 mit Camelbak Mundstück an der Blase
mehrtägige Touren: Deuter Transalpin 30 mit der ALDI/Camelbak Blase


----------



## kantiran (3. Juni 2005)

Den Vaude Aquarius, Blase von 1,3 bis 2,5 l einstellbar, reicht mir für Tagestour


----------



## Baxx (3. Juni 2005)

Deuter Cross Air mit 3l Deuter Blase


----------



## BikinPie (3. Juni 2005)

Grüss Euch ! 

Für kurze Touren nehme ich den Camelbak Mule (3 L Reservoir)), für längere Touren den Deuter Trans Alpine 30. Beides sind klasse Rucksäcke, finde ich.

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Italia (5. Juni 2005)

HI!

hab den Vaude Hyper Air 14+3  
mit 2l Camelbakblase.
Passt alles rein für neTagestour.
Hat ne Regenhülle+Helmhalter und ein super belüfteter Netzrücken.
Die Farbe passt zu meinem Helm   

ciao Italia


----------



## burxxx (5. Juni 2005)

Vaude Speedway 12 für kleine und mittlere Touren


----------



## theworldburns (5. Juni 2005)

Camelback Rim Runner 3Liter





passt bei bedarf ne menge rein, ansonsten mit den straps an der seite einfach zusammenstauchen, da baumelt nix, gefällt mir echt gut das teil


----------



## Pedalritter (5. Juni 2005)

Hi ,

für kurze Touren den Camelback LOBO   , wenn´s mal länger wird den Camelback BLOWFISH    .


----------



## ciecus (9. Juni 2005)

Fahre den Deuter Trans Alpine 30, egal ob grosse Runde, kleine Runde
Auch wenn man sich eigentlich nicht an der Rucksack gewöhnen muss, da er sehr bequem ist, ist er aus genau dem Grund bei jeder sportlich orientierten Tour dabei. Auch wenn nur unnützes Regenzeug drin ist 

Von der Verarbeitung kann ich nur sagen, top. Hat beim Sturz mit ~30 km/h aufm Asphalt einiges abgehalten und nur einen kleinen Gewebeschaden, der allerdings nicht durchs komplette Gewebe durch ist.
Nur der Regenüberzug war völlig im Eimer,... logisch


----------



## frontlinepunk (25. Juni 2005)

einen von jack wolfskin... MIST


----------



## murd0c (26. Juni 2005)

Hi,

mal nen  ganz ausgefallenes Modell


Camelbak Mule 2004


----------



## DerLeinich (26. Juni 2005)

VAUDE Bike Alpin Air 30+5 in royal/anthrazit






Hier wird das Aeroflex system erklärt:
http://www.vaude.de/hps/client/vaud...aktiv/produktberatung/rucksaecke/tragesysteme

Echt topp! Nie weider einen Nassen Rücken wegen einem Rucksack


----------



## JoolstheBear (26. Juni 2005)

Den guten vom Kafferöster mit Trinkblase fürn 10er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feli (26. Juni 2005)

Hi!

Ich hab von Dakine den Apex.
Ich bin vol zufrieden weil man ein extra fach hat wo man den Helm reinhängen kann. Unten sind noch zwei riemen um z.B. schoner quer unten dran zu hängen und eine Trinkblase gibts auch noch dazu. Sogar mit Neopren ummantelung 
Und dazu sieht er noch richtig scharf aus. Ist daher auch mein Schulrucksack   

MFG Felix


----------



## m.u.l.e. 23 (26. Juni 2005)

camelbak m.u.l.e. (armeeversion) mit 3Liter Trinkblase........in schwarz.....


----------



## winddancer1401 (26. Juni 2005)

Einen Jack Wolfskin TEMPEST. Reicht für kleine Touren und kleine Tagesausflüge.

Klaus


----------



## cheppe234 (27. Juni 2005)

Camelbak M.U.L.E. für die Hetzjagd zwischendurch und Deuter Alpine 30 für große Runden - Nachteil vom Deuter: Er hat einfach zuviel Platz für manchmal zuviel Zeugs


----------



## Ramathon (29. Juni 2005)

Camelbak Lobo klein und fein .
weiß jemand rat den ersten geschmack (plastik) aus der Trinkblase zu bekommen


----------



## justFreeride (29. Juni 2005)

hi, kleine zwischenfrage.
kann man bei dem http://www.camelbak.com/rec/cb_prod_int.cfm?catid=6&product_id=334 auch die trinkblase rausnehmen?? 
kenn mich damit nicht aus.
hat den evtl. jemand??

danke mfg justfreeride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wug2000 (29. Juni 2005)

ja man kann, und das ist sogar sehr einfach. Fahre den Rogue schon ca. 1Jahr und bin sehr zufrieden. Die Tasche ist zwar nicht gross, aber für Notfall-Werkzeug, Handy und ein paar Powerriegel völlig ausreichend und meine kleine Luftpumpe kommt auch noch mit.
2Liter Flüssigkeit reicht für normale Touren völlig aus und belasten den Rücken nicht.

Stefan


----------



## trekkinger (29. Juni 2005)

VauDe Cluster Air 10+3  mit Aeroflex-Ultralight System für maximale Belüftung und hohen Tragekomfort (nichts drückt ) und Camelbag 3L Blase. (49,90 + 30.- Euro)






Sehr leicht mit ausreichend Platz für die wichtigsten Sachen. Gute Verarbeitung. Fummelige Trinkschlauchdurchführung. Blase könnte einfacher zu verstauen sein.

Mit Raincover und Helmnetz. Brust- und Hüftgurt. Ideal für Tagestouren. Durch Reissverschluss einfach erweiterbar plus drei Liter Stauraum.

http://www.world-of-sport.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=60_76_127&products_id=1250


----------



## Hot Carrot (29. Juni 2005)

Hallo

Ich habe den Rucksack von 2 Danger der reicht mir sieht toll aus schön klein und er hat genug Stauraum und Befestigungsmöglichkeiten und gut gepolsterte Träger ,Brustgurt, etc.   

MFG


----------



## spochtfreund (29. Juni 2005)

Deuter Trans Alp 30 Liter und KEINE Trinkblase

Ich halte die klassischen 2 Getränke Bullen am Bike für die beste Lösung, die kann man easy auffüllen und auch mal austauschen ;-)

Grüße


----------



## Wurscht (29. Juni 2005)

tchibo -
kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß es ein besseres Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis gibt.
Frankenwald forever!

Ciao, Wurscht


----------



## Deleted 39826 (29. Juni 2005)

immer, auf jeder tour dabei, egal wie lang und wirklich fuer mich unersaetzlich: vaude aquarius ebow. AFAIK so ein 10l volumen modell mit 2,5l trinkblase.

haette ich mir sollen schon viel frueher holen. nachteil: liegt eng am ruecke an und hat kein tragestell oder kein airmesh wie deuter.


----------



## L_u_t_z (1. Juli 2005)

Deuter Bike 1

super ding, für kleinere Touren gut geeignet!


----------



## Ralf Zubrägel (2. Juli 2005)

Vaude Bike Alpin Air 25+5 in Rot.

Sehr durchdacht, gute Einteilung  und Einstellmöglichkeiten.
Sehr sehr gute Belüftung am Rücken!!
M. E. kein Vergleich mit den breiten Auflagen wie Deuter Trans Alpin etc.

Da ich den Rucksack allerdings erst kurze Zeit habe, fehlt es mir an Langzeiterfahrung!!

Ralf


----------



## FRy (3. Juli 2005)

ich fahre auch den Camelback MULE, super Rucksack und genügend Platz für meine Touren


----------



## Faustpils (4. Juli 2005)

Hab mir vor ca. 3 Monaten den Deuter EXP 12  geholt und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Hat viele Einstellmöglichkeiten, praktische Fachunterteilungen, inergrierte Regenhülle, sehr angenehmes Tragesystem   (ist aber subjektiv und muss jeder selbst testen), Trinkblase (3L) hat die bewährt gute Deuter Qualität, usw....usw.....
Ich würde ihn auf alle Fälle wieder kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sarge (4. Juli 2005)

Ich suche momentan auch nach einem neuen Rucksack und hätte gern einen, bei dem man die Hüft-, Bauchgurte (oder wie immer die Dinger genannt werden  ) auch mal wegbauen kann.
Volumen sollte so um die 20L sein. Ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher so was vor ein Paar Jahren mal gesehen zu haben.
Immer dankbar für gute Tipps!


----------



## isacco (10. Juli 2005)

Grüsse euch 

welche sind die besten eurer Meinung und kurze Begründung!
Bitte aufteilen in incl.Hydration(+ T.-Blase) & ohne(also ohne T.-Blase).
z.B. Scott - Vaude - Deuter usw...

Möchte nämlich einen kaufen und lege gr. Wert auf Tragekomfort & lieber ne Nummer grösser als zu klein denn der darf ruhig was kosten...

herzlichsten Dank 

regards Isacco


----------



## trekkinger (10. Juli 2005)

isacco schrieb:
			
		

> Grüsse euch
> 
> welche sind die besten eurer Meinung und kurze Begründung!
> Bitte aufteilen in incl.Hydration(+ T.-Blase) & ohne(also ohne T.-Blase).
> ...


http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=89362

Wofür willst Du denn den Rucksack nutzen bzw. wie gross soll er sein > was muss rein?


----------



## ht-rider1987 (10. Juli 2005)

Hab auch ein Tchibo Modell, da passen 2 Liter Wasser rein und die komplette Schulsportausrüstung(lange Sporthose, T-shirt,Shue und 2 liter wasser rein ^^) und hintendrauf ein Helm Oo.Denke für 15 kann man nichts sagen 
und noch mit einem aufgesetztem Fach und 2 Seitentaschen. Ein wenig schwitzen tut man aber auchnichtmehr als sonst.


----------



## DHJack (10. Juli 2005)

Fox Racing Tech Pack


----------



## Joerky (10. Juli 2005)

Deuter Race X Air

14 Liter - nicht zu groß - nicht zu klein - sehr angenehm zu tragen - der rücken bleibt belüftet - einfach genial - der beste Rucksack den ich je hatte - daher auch auf meiner HP vorgestellt:  klick mich


----------



## Nightfly.666 (10. Juli 2005)

Ich nehm am liebsten keinen Rucksack und verstaue alles in der Sattel-, Rahmen und Hosentasche. Ansonsten nehme ich nen Rucksack den ich im Aldi gekauft habe (wirklich sehr gut), oder meinen Ortlieb-Kurierrucksack.


----------



## Archangel (10. Juli 2005)

Hat einer von euch erfahrung mit dem Camelbak Rocket? ich fin der sieht garnet so schlecht aus..... mein Skirucksack hat etwa die gleiche form.....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo liebe Rucksackfreunde,
ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem bald öfters mal gebrauchten Rucksack. Unter anderem gehts bald für ein WE in die Alpen, allerdings muss dann nur das rein was den Tag über gebraucht wird. Das selbe dann etwas später nochmal im Harz. Auch sonst wird er wohl für sonstige Tagestouren (also wirkliche Tage, morgens los und dann bis abends unterwegs) gebraucht werden. Heißt also da müssen dann ein paar Wechselklamotten (im Sommer, wenn durchgeschwitzt) und Regensachen (man weiß ja nie ob das Wetter doch mal umschlägt) rein. Auch sollte da dann noch zusätzlich ne 3Liter Trinkblase reinpassen, und natürlich alles was nicht in die (kleine) Satteltasche passt. Gut, was noch...ach ja, Verpflegung...sprich Essen muss da auch noch rein. Nett wäre es, wenn hinten (also die Seite die nicht auf dem Rücken aufliegt) so Schnallen dran sind, wo man z.B. das nasse Trikot zum trocknen dranbinden kann wärend man mit dem Wecheseltrikot weiterfährt. 
So, dann soll der Rucksack auch bei kürzeren Touren (3-4 Sommerstd wegen der TB) herhalten und dabei nicht zu dick auftragen, sprich er sollte Kompressionsgurte haben (heißen die so?). Ja, dann ist eine Regenhaube natürlich auch nicht schlecht, falls mal Regenwolken undicht werden oder der Boden zu feucht ist und sich der Dreck nicht mehr am Boden halten kann. Ach so, Trinkblase (Streamer 3Liter) ist schon vorhanden. Was auch noch ein recht praktisches Gimmik wäre (zumindest glaube ich so), wäre ein kleines Täschchen das an einem der Schultergurte befestigt wird und in dem eine Digicam platz findet. Jedesmal den Rucksack absetzen und Digi rauskramen wäre etwas nervig und würde die Bilderanzahl wohl deutlich reduzieren. Son Täschchen muss nicht dabei sein, sollte da aber festzumachen gehen (wobei da zur Not auch was gebastelt werden könnte...aber wenn schon neu, dann doch am liebsten auch gleich richtig). 
Und das wichtigeste zum Schluss: ich schwitze schnell am Rücken und fahre auch im Sommer wenns schön warm ist, heißt der Rucksack sollte eine sehr gute Belüftung für den Rücken aufweißen. Über den Preis denke ich dann nach wenn ich ein paar Modelle gesehen habe und nen Überblick habe. Ich bedanke mich schonmal recht freundlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (29. Mai 2006)

Servus @Crazy-Racer
wie wärs mit demhttp://www.vaude.de/hps/client/vaude/public/hxfront/index.hbs  Bike Alpin Air 30+5
MfG
Astaroth


----------



## G3Targa (29. Mai 2006)

http://www.berghaus.com/index.asp?bhcd2=1148936518


Das ist meiner. Leicht, sitzt super fest am Rücken, die Kompressionsriemen sind im Tragesystem eingebaut, so dass er sitzt wie ein Teil von dir. Er hat ein Innenfach für eine Trinkblase, aber nicht für 3 Liter, aber die kannst du auch so reinschmeißen. Tachsen für ne Kamera und Essen hat er an der Hüftflosse. Ach ja, er wiegt nix und hat auch keine Regenplane. Aber die hab ich eh noch nie vermisst, weder bei MTB-Touren noch bei irgendwelchen anderen Geschichten (klettern, Skitouren, wandern). Ich hab damals einige Rucksäcke verglichen und das Ding ist echt State of the Art...


----------



## DMass (30. Mai 2006)

Also ich hab seit neuesten den Camelbak H.A.W.G. mit drei Liter Blase und muss sagen das Teil ist spitze, mehr Rucksack ist eigentlich nicht nötig!

Gruß DMass


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Mai 2006)

Sind 35Liter nicht ein "wenig" viel für Tagestouren? Wie gesagt, auch in den Alpen fahren wir nicht von Hütte zu Hütte, sondern fahren immer vom gleichen Standort aus sprich es muss immer nur das für den Tagesbedarf rein.

Dachte jetzt an 15-20L, habe es aber mal nicht erwähnt, weil ich mich ja noch nicht soo auskenne was Rucksäcke angeht. Wollte das mal euch überlassen wie viel Volumen man da braucht. 
Aber da scheinen (bisher) die Meinungen ja voöllig unterschiedlich, einmal 35l, dann einmal unbekannt, und der nächste sagt 15l ... aber was nun? Und einen mit Blase brauche ich nicht (brauche nur einen Rucksack der eine Blase aufnehmen kann), da eine Blase schon vorhanden ist (ziemlich neu, ein Austausch lohnt also noch nicht).


----------



## Robo83 (30. Mai 2006)

Hey Yo,

schau dir mal den Hyper Air 14+3 von Vaude an. Den habe ich: Sitzt super, man schwitzt wenig (da Netz am rücken) und es passt das nötige für ne Tagestour rein. Achja: Sehr praktisch, dass man Volumen durch Reißverschluss variiren kann. Leider hat es kein Täschchen an der Trägern. Aber eine Trinkflasche passt rein. (ob 2 oder 3 l weiß ich nicht mehr)


----------



## Hupert (30. Mai 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> Sind 35Liter nicht ein "wenig" viel für Tagestouren? Wie gesagt, auch in den Alpen fahren wir nicht von Hütte zu Hütte, sondern fahren immer vom gleichen Standort aus sprich es muss immer nur das für den Tagesbedarf rein.
> 
> Dachte jetzt an 15-20L, habe es aber mal nicht erwähnt, weil ich mich ja noch nicht soo auskenne was Rucksäcke angeht. Wollte das mal euch überlassen wie viel Volumen man da braucht.
> Aber da scheinen (bisher) die Meinungen ja voöllig unterschiedlich, einmal 35l, dann einmal unbekannt, und der nächste sagt 15l ... aber was nun? Und einen mit Blase brauche ich nicht (brauche nur einen Rucksack der eine Blase aufnehmen kann), da eine Blase schon vorhanden ist (ziemlich neu, ein Austausch lohnt also noch nicht).




Schau dir mal den Deuter Futura an. Der kann ne Blase aufnehmen und ist höllisch komfortabel. Zumindest der 2005ér welchen ich mein eigen nenne. Gibts auch in verschiedenen Stauraumgrößen.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (30. Mai 2006)

im moment noch den hübschen spitfire minilite weil einfach kein geld für nen "richtigen" da ist. werd mich aber die tage mal umschauen...


----------



## Onkel_D (30. Mai 2006)

Meine Freundin hat sich jetzt den Deuter Race Exp Air gekauft, der ist optimal für Tagestouren (12+3 Liter, absolut luftig am Rücken, hat Regenhülle, hat Helmhalterung zum wegstecken, ist leicht, kann eine Trinkblase aufnehmen, gibt's in verschiedenen Farben). UVP 59

Bester Rucksack für Tagestouren. (Meiner Meinung nach)

35 l ist viel zu viel. Für Mehrtagestouren nimmt man "normalerweise" 25 - 30 l.


----------



## trekkinger (30. Mai 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> Dachte jetzt an 15-20L, habe es aber mal nicht erwähnt, weil ich mich ja noch nicht soo auskenne was Rucksäcke angeht. Wollte das mal euch überlassen wie viel Volumen man da braucht.
> Aber da scheinen (bisher) die Meinungen ja voöllig unterschiedlich, einmal 35l, dann einmal unbekannt, und der nächste sagt 15l ... aber was nun? Und einen mit Blase brauche ich nicht (brauche nur einen Rucksack der eine Blase aufnehmen kann), da eine Blase schon vorhanden ist (ziemlich neu, ein Austausch lohnt also noch nicht).


Vllt. ist dann der VauDe Cluster Air 10+3 was für Dich?

Wie das 10+3 sagt ist der Stauraum erweiterbar. Der Rucksack besitzt ein Regencape, Helmnetz, ein Haupt- und ein kleines Nebenfach. Mit dem Netz am Rücken schwitzt man angenehm wenig. Und es passt eine 2,5-3,5 Liter-Blase hinein. 
Allerdings könnte das Durchführen des Trinkschlauchs etwas weniger fummelig sein.


----------



## Deleted 63781 (31. Mai 2006)

Hi,

für die etwas längeren Runden benutze ich diesen Rucksack, den es mal bei ARAL gab ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Mai 2006)

Den Deuter Race Exp Air hatte ich mir auch schon angesehen, bin auch ziemlich fixiert auf ihn. Aber ich wollte nicht vorschnell handeln und habe deshalb lieber mal gefragt was die Allgemeinheit für einen Rucksack für meine Ansprüche empfiehlt. 
Mal abwarten ob noch ein paar Modellnamen fallen die interessant wären.
Danke schonmal


----------



## G3Targa (31. Mai 2006)

Also der 64zero von Berghaus (meiner) hat um die 30 Liter. Der gaht klasse für Tagestouren, weil man ihn schön klein komprmieren kann. Und so passt es dann...


----------



## Diamond (31. Mai 2006)

Hab für die Touren nen Deuter Bike I

toller kompfort


----------



## Beerchen (31. Mai 2006)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem hier:

Vaude Dynamics Speedlight 15

Bin für jede Meinungsäußerung dankbar ...


----------



## Klaus Goerg (31. Mai 2006)

bin seit Jahren mit Deuter zufrieden. Für kleine Touren Race X Air, für größere Touren Bike 1. Beide gut belüftet und angenehm zu tragen, wobei mir der Tunnel des Bike 1 noch ein wenig besser gefällt wie der durchgehende Netzrücken des X Air.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## sevenofnine (31. Mai 2006)

Tach,
Camelbak M.U.L.E ohne Trinkblase, die kommt nur bei langen Touren rein. Davor hatte ich einen Deuter Crossbike der lieder kaputt ging.

P.S. gibts die Deuter Schmutz und Regenhüllen auch einzeln ? in so einer Größe das ich den Camelbak damit schützen kann.

Gruß sevenofnine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klaus Goerg (31. Mai 2006)

weiß das Tatonka solche Hüllen einzeln im Programm hat.
Musst mal bei Globetrotter.de oder solchen Firmen suchen.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## n70tester (31. Mai 2006)

Habe , wenn ich kaum was zu tranportieren habe ein: DEUTER AC LITE 15
Wenns bisl mehr ist: DEUTER CANYON 25

Und wenns ganz viel ist, habe ich meinen Arbeitsrucksack: BUNDIRUCKSACK( bin ja Offz)( passen ja 60 Liter rein)

Die Deuter haben alle den Airstripes Rücken.  Mein Kumpel  hat den Trans Alpine 30 und findet den von den Ausstattungsmerkmalen Super, aber er findests   ******** denn da  wo die Polster sind, schwitzt er immer....


----------



## micve (31. Mai 2006)

Ich habe den Camelbak Blowfish. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem.


----------



## sms (1. Juni 2006)

sevenofnine schrieb:
			
		

> Tach,
> Camelbak M.U.L.E ohne Trinkblase, die kommt nur bei langen Touren rein. Davor hatte ich einen Deuter Crossbike der lieder kaputt ging.
> 
> P.S. gibts die Deuter Schmutz und Regenhüllen auch einzeln ? in so einer Größe das ich den Camelbak damit schützen kann.
> ...


Wie wäre es damit ?


----------



## Diamond (1. Juni 2006)

sevenofnine schrieb:
			
		

> Tach,
> Camelbak M.U.L.E ohne Trinkblase, die kommt nur bei langen Touren rein. Davor hatte ich einen Deuter Crossbike der lieder kaputt ging.
> 
> P.S. gibts die Deuter Schmutz und Regenhüllen auch einzeln ? in so einer Größe das ich den Camelbak damit schützen kann.
> ...




Hi guck mal bei Roseversand nach, kostet bei denen 9,95  das stück,original sogar


----------



## LTD Team (1. Juni 2006)

mal eine frage zum deuter hydro 12 & camelbak blowfish ...

was passt den da alles noch rein wenn man eine 2l trinkblase schon drine hat ?


----------



## hotzemott (1. Juni 2006)

FoxFire schrieb:
			
		

> mal eine frage zum deuter hydro 12 & camelbak blowfish ...
> 
> was passt den da alles noch rein wenn man eine 2l trinkblase schon drine hat ?


Habe den Blowfish, so wie oben abgebildet. Der Blowfish ist ja erweiterbar durch einen Balg, der per RV geöffnet wird. Für ne kürzere Tour reicht mir der Blowfish immer, da passt auch ohne Erweiterung noch Regenzeug, Werkzeug+FirstAid, Riegel rein. Dann ist das Teil sehr angenehm und leicht. Für ne Tagestour mit etwas mehr Klamotten oder Verpflegung bringt man den  Blowfish dann mit Erweiterung schnell voll und dann sitzt er bei voller Blase nicht mehr ganz so gut, da er dann recht schmal und hoch ist. Wenn die Trinkblase etwas geleert ist wird es aber besser. Hier habe ich aber seit kurzem einen aktuellen Deuter Superbike im Einsatz, dessen Rücken besser belüftet ist und der bei etwas mehr Gepäck stabiler sitzt. Kommt halt auch drauf an, ob du eher gerne etwas mehr Zeug dabei hast oder mit wenig auskommst.

Für den Blowfish braucht man evtl. noch ne Regenhülle, ist bei meinem jedenfalls nicht dabei. Der Deuter hat mit dem Windschutz eher zuviel Gimmicks.

Hotzemott


----------



## LTD Team (1. Juni 2006)

@hotzemott

danke für die info ...

ich glaub am besten wäre es sich das teil mal live im laden anzuschauen, dummerweise find ich die beiden modele niergends.


----------



## Telefonmann (1. Juni 2006)

hatte nen Camelbak bis zum letzten Biken, der ist leider kaputtgerissen.
Zuviel Bier reingepackt !  

Ich muss jetzt leider übergangsweise einen Dieselrucksack tragen, der ist nicht so stylisch aber sehr stabil. Werde mir demnächst aber was besseres holen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sevenofnine (1. Juni 2006)

@ sms

jepp, thx.

Genau das habe ich gesucht !!!!! Scheint neu im Sortiment zu sein.
Werde ich mal in S/M bestellen und hoffen das der MULE passt.

Gruß sevenofnine


----------



## dirt_rider (3. Juni 2006)

Hi habe mal ne Frage zu den Rucksäcken.

Werde im Sommer eine Transalp machen. Brauche noch den richtigen Rucksack. Ich habe mir die folgenden mal angeschaut und weis nun nicht welchen ich nehmen soll.  

Deuter Cross Bike
Deuter Race X Air I
vlt. auch den Cross Air

Wir groß sollte der Rucksack sein. Die normalen Klamotten werden mit Begleitfahrzeug transportiert. Habe noch keine Erfahrung mit Transalp. Könnt ihr mir nen Tipp geben


----------



## der.Schwede (4. Juni 2006)

yo,

kann mir jemand seine erfahrung mit ne vaude splash air 20+5 sagen  

möcht mir den evtl. zulegen aber zöger noch bei nem preis von ca 69 teuronen  

gruß
schwede


----------



## Xevu (6. Juni 2006)

Servus, benötige auch mal Hilfe. Im Sommer steht das bei mir ein Alpencross an, 
zur Zeit steh ich vor nem Rucksackproblem.  Bin am überlegen mir den Trans Alpine 30 zuzulegen, allerdings habe ich noch einen 45l Deuter Rucksack zum Bergsteigen. 
Hat von euch schonmal jemand solch einen Rucksack zum alpencross genutzt, wenn ja, empfehlenswert oder nicht?
Hoffe auf Antworten


----------



## Onkel_D (7. Juni 2006)

Ich mache Mehrtagestouren mit einem 25l Deuter Trans Alpine. Die meisten anderen Teilnehmer haben den auch (oder vergleichbares), ein paar nehmen den Deuter Trans Alpine 30 (oder wieder vergleichbares). 

Ich meine hier Mehrtagestouren von Hütte zu Hütte u.ä., ohne Begleitfahrzeug (also alles selber mitschleppen). Ihr findet im Internet mit etwas Suchen auch vernünftige Packlisten, was da so alles mit muss (und vor allem, was nicht).

45l halte ich für total überdimensioniert, aber Erfahrung habe ich mit so einem Rucksack nicht.


----------



## Nazgul (7. Juni 2006)

Dakine - Apex..Ist gut zum Freeriden und auch für Touren sehr gut geeignet. Er besitzt eine Trinklbase, zwei Hauptfächer und jede Menge kleine Fächer zum verstauen von allem möglichem!! Er hat eine große Halterung für einen FullFace Helm und am Boden des Rucksackes befinden sich Halterungen für z.B Schienbeinschoner. Er ist mit 120 zwar etwas teuer, aber es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!! Ich habe in seit einem Jahr und er ist echt super!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotzemott (7. Juni 2006)

Xevu schrieb:
			
		

> Bin am überlegen mir den Trans Alpine 30 zuzulegen, allerdings habe ich noch einen 45l Deuter Rucksack zum Bergsteigen.


Habe einen Deuter Guide 45, den ich nur ganz vereinzelt mal auf dem Rad benutzt habe, wenn es viel Gepäck gab (Besuche, keine Touren), denn normal hab ich noch nen Trans Alpine 30. Wenn man den Guide voll packt kollidiert bei mir der Helm mit dem Rucksack. Für nen Alpencross ist das gesamte Volumen sicher nicht nötig. Keine Ahnung, welchen Rucksack du hast, aber den Guide kann man abspecken, d.h. Hüftpolster und Alugestänge ausbauen. Wenn man den Rucksack nicht bis oben hin voll packt könnte man ihn dann sicher auch für nen Alpencross verwenden, wenn man keinen extra Rucksack kaufen will. Letztlich würde ich es am besten mal auf ner langen Tour mit entsprechendem Inhalt testen. Vom Volumen her sollte aber auch der Trans Alpin passen.

Hotzemott


----------



## Xevu (7. Juni 2006)

@hotzemott

Danke dir, habe den Air Tour 45. Ist zwar von Larca, aber diese Rucksäcke sind von deuter. Klar sind 45l eigentlich zu viel, werde die auch nicht komplett nutzen, mir geht es hauptsächlich um die Neuanschaffung (90 haben oder nicht haben) .
Vom Gewicht geht der 45l, wiegt ca 400 Gramm mehr. 
Bisher hatte ich ihn auf einigen längeren Touren an, jedoch nicht im Gelände, und bisher fast ohne Probleme. Das Problem, dass der Rucksack mit dem Helm kollidiert habe ich aber auch ab und zu.


----------



## Stambeskopp (14. Juni 2006)

also ich muß sagen,
mich stört so ein Rucksack,
ich fahre mit ner Topeak Kombination und bin sehr zufrieden.
Keine Last auf dem Rücken, alles gut verpackt, man kann auch mal ohne Shirt fahren und hat keine tausende von Anbauteilen am Rad (Pumpe, Schloss, Flasche u.s.w.)


----------



## n70tester (15. Juni 2006)

werde meinen DEUTER CANYON WIEDER VERKAUFEN.  Dafür kommt ein Vaude mit Aeroflex-System


----------



## steveo85 (15. Juni 2006)

Für kurze Ausfahrten oder TOuren wo du nicht viel Zeug brauchst, wie an heißen Tagen nehme ich den Hydro EXP 8. Mega Blase und sehr gute Verarbeitung. Die Gurte sind aus einem Netz, so das du nicht dunter Schwitzt.

Wenn ich mal ne lange Tour machen oder ich viele Klamotten mitnehmen muss, dann nehme ich meinen alten Deuter Aircomport Futura 32. Der ist schon fast 6 Jahre alt, aber noch super in Schuß. Das einzige manko was er hat sind die dicken Tragegurte wo ich jedenfalls gerne drunter schwitze


----------



## steveo85 (15. Juni 2006)

Obwohl der Aquarius Air 7 + 3 von Vaude auch klasse ist


----------



## Riderin (15. Juni 2006)

Ich nutze den camelbak Ventoux

der bietet genügend Platz Regenklamotten, Windstopper und Arm/ Beinlinge.


----------



## Andrea35 (15. Juni 2006)

Hallo
also ich hab den Deuter HYDRO EXP 12 und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Trinkblase kann man auch sehr schön saubermachen - die Öffnung ist schön groß.
Genügend Fächer hat er auch - für diversen Kleinkram.

vlg Andrea


----------



## Tifftoff (16. Juni 2006)

Nachdem die Nähte meines alten Camelbak Mule auseinandergehen, habe ich mir die schwarze Militärversion gekauft. Da aus Cordura viel stabiler, Bei ebay hab ich 50 Euro gezahlt. Aktuell bei Ebay läuft gerade eine Auktion, ich hab mit dem Verkauf nichts zu tun.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (25. Juni 2006)

Moin,
ich habe für große Tagestouren mit schlechte Wetteraussichten den Camelbak "BLOW-Fish" mit 3ltr Blase und für die täglichen RUNDEN den von The-North-Face DOGFISH mit einer Camelblase 2ltr.
Für die Transalp hatte ich 2005 den Deuter Transalpine 30 (1320gr) und für die 2006er Transalp habe ich nun den Speedlite 30 (750gr)
siehe auch mal hier: www.transalp.info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RECKLE$$ (25. Juni 2006)

Mein Favorit ist der Camelbak Havoc, da passt viel rein beim Freeriden und man kann den Fullface Helm dran machen und die Protektoren.
Hat ein mit Fleece gepoltertes Fach für die MX-Brille. Ein MP3-Player Fach mit Loch, um während der Fahrt Musik zu hören. Eine 3 l Trinkblase!!
Und sehr effizient ist das Luftkühlungssystem für den Rücken...
Schickes Teil, auf jeden Fall. Schön in Schwarz mit Totenkopf Stickerei...
Kostet ca. 100.-EUR, hab aber damals bei Hibike nur 70.-EUR gezahlt. War ein Angebot.......
Naja, hoffe konnte weiter helfen?!

MfG Reckle$$


----------



## ckl-online (27. Juni 2006)

hab mir jetzt den deuter race exp günstig bei ebay geschossen. hoffe der ist gut, von der luftzirkulation am rücken her. da ich ihn auch brauche um sachen zur arbeit mitzunehmen und nicht direkt mit nassem rücken da ankommen will, so wie mit meinem bis jetzt reebok sportrucksack.


----------



## freetourer (27. Juni 2006)

tagestouren: camelback blowfish

transalp oder agestouren bei schlechtem wetter (regenzeugs und so weiter): deuter transalpine 30

zum snowboarden: orthovox toprider (integrierter rückenprotektor)


----------



## VISION311 (27. Juni 2006)

Ich freue mich auf den Dakine Nomad in B/W-Camou fÃ¼r ca. 80â¬ fÃ¼r Freeride-AusflÃ¼ge und kleinere Touren. Ersetzt nach Ã¼ber vier Jahren den Jack Wolfskin Freeride 10.


----------



## CaTTz (27. Juni 2006)

Hi,
ich fahre einen Deuter Attack mit 2 L Blase.
Der Rucksack sieht kleiner aus als er wirklich ist.

Bin super zufrieden. 
Gute Verarbeitung, angenehm zu tragen, Rückenprotektor   
Preis 80.-






Dabei, stets am Mann:

2L Blase
Regenjacke
Winstopjacke
1 Schlauch
1 Multitool
1 ersatz Hemd
2 Riegel
Handy + Schlüssel

Gruss
CaTTz


----------



## VISION311 (29. Juni 2006)

@CaTTz
Schlauch im Backpack, aber keine Pumpe? Du hast wohl eine krÃ¤ftiger Lunge, Du 


Sodele, mein Nomad ist seit gestern in meinem Besitz und wurde bereits mit der harten RealitÃ¤t konfrontiert:

- Helmbefestigung reicht aus (FullFace)
- Das Brillenfach reicht leider nicht fÃ¼r eine MX-Brille, das wÃ¤re top gewesen!
- Die Trinkblase ist nicht aufgehÃ¤ngt, was aber kaum stÃ¶rt
- Mit etwas Geschick lÃ¤sst sich sogar ein SafetyJacket befestigen
- Trotz meiner schmalen Bauweise hÃ¤lt der Rucksack auch mit RÃ¼ckenpanzer seine Position (der Alte rutschte immer zur Seite)
- Die NÃ¤hte sehen sehr gut aus. 

GefÃ¼llt ist er mit demselben Kram wie bei CaTTz, exkl. Windstopper. FÃ¼r umgerechnet 77â¬ ein guter Kauf!


----------



## Nightman (29. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt in den letzten Tagen festgestellt, dass eine Isolierung für die Wasserblase vom Vorteil ist habe aber leider keine. Kennt da jemand eine Lösung ohne das ich mir gleich nen neuen Rucksacke kaufen muss ?

MFG
Albert


----------



## urvi (29. Juni 2006)

@ nightman

von camelbak gibt's die unbottle-trinkblase.
ist praktisch 'ne ganz normale blase, welch die in eine recht stabile neoprenhülle gesteckt haben (man kann die blase problemlos rausnehmen).
das neopren ist noch mit ziemlich stabilem nylongewebe bezogen und es sind ein paar D-ringe daran befestigt, so kann man das ding auch außen an einen größeren rucksack hängen.
das neopren isoliert meiner meinung nach ganz gut, allerdings ist der schlauch nicht isoliert, sodaß der erste schluck natürlich bei den geradeherrschenden temp. furzwarm ist. kann man aber vermeiden, indem man nach dem trinken kurz in den schlauch bläst und somit in selbigen keine
flüssigkeit mehr steht ... allerdings zieht man so beim nächsten trinken erstmal luft.
ganz wichtig noch: durch die hülle ist die ganze sache doch recht steif, beim evtl. kauf also darauf achten, daß das ding in den rucksack paßt (gibt's glaub ich in 2 und 3 liter-ausführung).

hoffe ich konnt helfen


----------



## Onkel_D (29. Juni 2006)

Zum Thema Isolierung etc. wird / wurde neulich hier kräftig diskutiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fighter (29. Juni 2006)

hab auch den ortovox toprider zum biken und skifahrn -> super rucksack mit genug platz auch mal ein paar baumaterialien und werkzeug mitzunehmen!

der rückenprotector schützt auch sehr gut und das beste ist die notfallpfeife.. perfekt um irgendwas zu signalisiere und denke im notfall bringt die au viel weill die saumässig laut ist!


----------



## Scalpel3000 (30. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
hier gibt es den The-North-Face "DOGFISH" momentan günstig....
http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=nf_34503&k_id=04&hot=1


----------

